# Valethics reusable pads



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

For those of you who buy pads from this site, which pads do you purchase?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> For those of you who buy pads from this site, which pads do you purchase?[/B]


Oops, sorry.


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=333369
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry: www.valethics.com


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I bought the new extra small ones. They are a great size but since I have 6 dogs that use the pads I think I will go with the bigger reclaimed ones for $4.45 next time.


----------



## john123 (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks for sharing the info


----------



## rdb911 (Apr 17, 2009)

I also sell washable pads om my site
Let me know if I can help


----------

